# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Terraheim

## Plasmaportl

Ink and colored pencil

----------


## Plasmaportl

World Map

----------


## Plasmaportl

Pen

----------


## Plasmaportl

Detail

----------


## mapmage

These are really great!

----------


## Plasmaportl

Thanks for the kind comment!

----------


## KaiAeon

Love the detail in your maps. What kind of colour pencils did you use?

----------


## Plasmaportl

The world map was some older Stabilo and the detail maps are Faber Castell Polychromos. Pigma Micron markers. Actually I got the colored pencils and wanted to try them out on a project, which is why I started doing this.

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

Hobgblins not spell good.

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

This is approximately the shaded part of the world map:

----------


## rdanhenry

> ### Latest WIP ###
> Attachment 124952
> Hobgblins not spell good.


Maybe they just want to disassociate themselves from goblins?

----------


## Plasmaportl

I suspect I am going to run into a problem aligning everything pretty soon.

----------


## Endless

I found the bright/pastel colors quite nice looking alongside the overall style! Kinda reminds me of old videogame maps.

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## JasperAK

I love the idea that these could hang on a wall somewhere as one gigantic poster map. You know like in a game room. Great work

----------


## Plasmaportl

Yes, if only I can find some wall space that is large enough.

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

Need to do some patching.

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Adfor

Now that it's all together I just love the feel, there's something mystical about it. The shape of the region is pleasing, and all those different little details strewn about the map(s) are really cool to zoom in on for a closer look.

The way you made the forest look sprawling is a nice touch.

IR

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

I am beginning to worry about how large of a file I can upload here.

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

I may have to make the water a bit darker.

----------


## Plasmaportl

I make up the names by combining a germanic language based component with a latin language based component (in most cases) and then modify the names to try and make the flow smoother. For example the port city of Partus (East Port). Started out as Puerto Ost -> Parto Ost -> Partoost -> Partus, West Port -> Puerto Vest -> Partovest -> Parvesh.

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Plasmaportl

### Latest WIP ###

----------

